
HeadsUp – Voice recognition system for drivers - headsup
https://getheadsup.com
======
minimaxir
Naming a startup with the exact same name as the currently #5 Paid App in the
iOS App Store seems unwise.

[https://appsto.re/us/rq0kL.i](https://appsto.re/us/rq0kL.i)

~~~
scoot
Different industries. Apple Computers and Apple Music happily lived side by
side until Apple got into the music business.

Sure, they're both on the same platform in this case, but I think most users
will be able to tell the difference.

------
rorosaurus
I was literally just checking the status of my pre-order for Navdy.

[https://www.navdy.com/](https://www.navdy.com/)

It seems they are shipping by the end of March this year. They claim to
integrate with Siri and Google Now.

>"We know people are loyal to their brands and virtual assistants, from Siri
to Google Now, and we’re making it effortless to access them during the
driving experience."

[http://blog.navdy.com/october-updates/](http://blog.navdy.com/october-
updates/)

I will be interested to see how this product fairs in comparison.

~~~
uptown
"Ask Navdy to "compose new tweet", "write new text".

The Navdy use-case of sending and receiving text messages or tweeting seems
like a particularly horrible idea.

~~~
mikeash
I sincerely hope this whole product is actually an elaborate honeypot operated
by the DMV and will just result in the permanent revocation of the driver's
licenses of everyone who preordered.

~~~
arnabing
Crap.. It looks like someone figured it out!

------
brandonblack
You lost me at "ALWAYS LISTENING". We've got enough of those already.

~~~
arnabing
I'm listening ;)

------
TYPE_FASTER
Waze integration will be important...it has routed me around many a jam.
Although I guess Google is using some of the data in Google Maps directions
these days.

------
silverlight
So they licensed the core Alexa tech? Or it just uses the API?

